# Uber Delivery Service?



## Lost In Cleveland (Jan 12, 2015)

So, it's snowing and the roads suck. I'm at home with the app on and I get a ping from 15 minutes away. I text back to verify the address and make sure he needs a ride. No response. I call him. He says he doesn't need a ride but could I bring him a pack of cigarettes! I said, "We don't have a way to do that" and I cancelled his request. Then he texts and offers me $30 to do it. I agreed and said I would have to also run the meter to his house. So I did.
Whatcha think?


----------



## JaxBeachDriver (Nov 27, 2014)

Bravo! Why not?!


----------



## Long time Nyc cab driver (Dec 12, 2014)

Lost In Cleveland said:


> So, it's snowing and the roads suck. I'm at home with the app on and I get a ping from 15 minutes away. I text back to verify the address and make sure he needs a ride. No response. I call him. He says he doesn't need a ride but could I bring him a pack of cigarettes! I said, "We don't have a way to do that" and I cancelled his request. Then he texts and offers me $30 to do it. I agreed and said I would have to also run the meter to his house. So I did.
> Whatcha think?


Tell him to get off his ass and buy his own cigarettes.


----------



## IbedrivinUX (Oct 20, 2014)

Long time Nyc cab driver said:


> Tell him to get off his ass and buy his own cigarettes.


 Tell him the best time to quit is when he is OUT!! WOW He Must have really needed a fix!


----------



## Lost In Cleveland (Jan 12, 2015)

He was totally drunk and the roads are bad. I'm glad he didn't pour himself behind the wheel. I wish M.A.D.D. hadn't made alcohol delivery illegal. It's sure better than drunk driving and you can check the ID to make sure they're old enough. (This was a 60+ year old)


----------



## Eric K (Dec 28, 2014)

Don't laugh. Uber Cargo already exist in Hong Kong.
Prob just a matter of time before something similar hits the states.
http://techcrunch.com/2015/01/08/uber-cargo/


----------



## Long time Nyc cab driver (Dec 12, 2014)

Lost In Cleveland said:


> He was totally drunk and the roads are bad. I'm glad he didn't pour himself behind the wheel. I wish M.A.D.D. hadn't made alcohol delivery illegal. It's sure better than drunk driving and you can check the ID to





Eric K said:


> Don't laugh. Uber Cargo already exist in Hong Kong.
> Prob just a matter of time before something similar hits the states.
> http://techcrunch.com/2015/01/08/uber-cargo/


Yep, they have uber express in NYC, I think it's bicycle messengers.
They have a a food delivery service here, it's not uber but I forgot the name. They always are looking for employees on Craigslist.


----------



## Eric K (Dec 28, 2014)

Just looked it up. It's called Uber Rush


----------



## IbedrivinUX (Oct 20, 2014)

Eric K said:


> Just looked it up. It's called Uber Rush


 Which is?


----------



## Long time Nyc cab driver (Dec 12, 2014)

Eric K said:


> Just looked it up. It's called Uber Rush


Yeah, that's it uber rush, only in Manhattan.


----------

